# 2010 Corn Snake Breeding Update



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

A while ago I posted about breeding my corn snakes and I am happy to announce that the eggs have hatched. The female is a snow corn snake and was bred to a normal male. I thought the babies would all come out normal but turns out the male carried the genetics for amelanistic and anery. So I got some surprises! According to my husband we are keeping all but one, as I promised one to a co-worker. One hatchling is not pictured. It was the last to hatch and I haven't gotten a chance to take a picture of him/her. He/she turned out to be a snow, just like the first hatchling.  


Snow -first to hatch out.









Normal het amel & anery









Anery het amel









Normal het amel & anery









Normal het amel & anery









Amel het anery









Snow









Pile O' Babies









And we need names for all these little ones. Since the father's name is Sram (mars spelled backwards) I've decided to go with a space theme. These are some names I like for them, but I won't know if they are boys or girls until I get them sexed. 

Europa
Titan
Callisto
Venus
Neptune
Nix 
Hydra
Io
Eris

Feel free to suggest some as well. I might breed another female this summer to get eggs in the Fall. I also plan on purchasing some new enclosures at some point and purchasing some new breeder corn snakes so that next season I can possibly have a few clutches in the incubator.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

Let it be known, I am not a snake person. In fact, I come from a long, long line of anti-snake people, lol.

but darnit, those little guys are kinda cute!

???

I never thought I'd be saying that about snakes.



as for names, there is a certain star that fascinates me called Eta Carinae....it halted mid-supernova, so it looks really funny, but so cool!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful snakes!! Are the different types referring to color patterns? or is it the breed? Sorry i know nothing of snakes lol, but they are gorgeous! I like the snow one? Is it actually a pink snake? OR do they just look like that because they are babies?


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Hah! No one can resist the cuteness of a baby corn snake, with their big eyes and little bodies. Hehe. As for the types, that is their color/pattern mutation. The mother snake carries two genes that are recessive, amelanistic and anerytheristic (spelling). Amel is basically albinism, the lack of black pigment, and anery is a lack of red, yellow, and orange. When a snake is homozygous for both of these genes, they are a snow, which looks like those pink ones when they hatch out. The pink will become a creamy tan color as they get older. Here is the mother so you can see what an adult snow looks like. 










The amelanistic baby is basically an albino. The father was a normal but he carried both the amel and anery gene, therefore we got 1 amel, 1 anery, and 3 snows out of the clutch. One of the normal babies is going to a co-worker and my husband says I can't sell any of the others. They are too cute.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They are really gorgeous, I love the markings. I have a question... do snakes play/interact with each other or you?


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Beautiful little babies. It's a shame you're not selling any, I've been looking for a pretty little snow to add to my group.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Snakes do interact with each other but usually only during breeding and if they are attempting to dominate each other for the best spot in the cage. Because of this, I do not house more than one snake to an enclosure unless for breeding or if they are babies of the same size. Right now I have all of these babies in pairs. As far as interacting with me, they will tolerate being handled, but they do not necessarily like it. Snakes do not "like" things. Its a huge debate in the reptile keeping world, but I have my beliefs on what level of emotion a snake can feel.

I plan on breeding her again this upcoming season. I should get baby snakes around the same time next year and I've already told my husband I will be selling that clutch, so if you would like, get back to me around that time and I should have some snows available.


----------

